# Avy And Sig REQUEST!!!!



## Galacta (Nov 10, 2008)

Could anyone please make a avy out of this please.
I want a avy with Kirby with a Gundam head please!
Id appreciate it!

And for the sig..





And put random King Dedede, MetaKnight and Kirby sprite animations please.
And the name "BankaiKirby" in a AWSUM, Stylish font.
Id appreciate it!


THANKS!


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Noitora (Nov 10, 2008)

I  told you it'd be pointless to make him an avatar coz he'd change it in a week or so


----------



## Psyfira (Nov 10, 2008)

OP I'm sorry, but you have absolutely no clue how ridiculous that combination sounds.



			
				B-Blue said:
			
		

> (image goes here)


*Dies laughing* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I never thought I'd say this about a picture like that, but that was brilliant. Perfect timing.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 10, 2008)

We have official request topics!!

TOPIC CLOSED!


----------

